# what type of glucose monitor...



## Fettuciniuse (Feb 18, 2013)

....is my son talking about?

He says he saw someone using one where a glucose test is done, and then the monitor will advise on what dose of Novorapid to give?

Anybody know what type this is? We have a hospital appointment at the end of the month and I will ask about it then, but think it would be better to know what I am banging on about though...


----------



## Northerner (Feb 18, 2013)

There are a few on the market that do this I believe - the Accu Chek Expert, the Abbott InsulinX are a couple that spring to mind


----------



## emmassweeney (Feb 18, 2013)

if you go onto www.lifescan.co.uk you can get one of the top of the range ones for free - I think!


----------



## soostark (Feb 28, 2013)

we have one of the freestyle onesthat do that, (we dont use that option on it though yet)its all touchscreen and you can link it to a computer, cant remember the model name,but was free


----------



## hotchop (Mar 3, 2013)

Freestyle InsuLinx is the one I use - to activate the dosage monitor a HCP needs to put in the code however I found it via a quick google search.

It also has a timer that counts down active insulin in the body.. 

A very good meter but the backlight is rubbish


----------

